# Need a new saw!



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay,so as I said in another post I snapped my saw while harvesting a lovely root ball. Now I need some opinions on a good (preferably) folding saw to use for harvesting.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bought me one today off eBay for about $20 it does not fold but I had one just like it and I lost it last summer the name is camco saw they have them on amazon to.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

No suggestions but I'll be watching with interest. I've been getting by with a small hand saw, not even a pruning saw. It works but isn't as efficient as a tool designed for the job.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You can pick one up at wilkos for about £6 I have had one from them for years


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

These saws are excellent on green timber and dry as well. Coughlans folding saw. Light weight I have several and have put some through hell cutting hundreds of pieces of wood with them. They can be found for $10-15 here in Canada and prob cheaper elsewhere. Stuff them in a pack or your back pocket and off you go into the woods foraging.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I just use a pair if heavy duty loppers .There supposed to cut up to 2 inches thick but you pushing it at 1.5 inches

There okay for me I usually cut hazel around 1inch .Certainly a quicker way of cutting shanks


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the same type saw as Sean, mine is made by Fiskars, it came with two blades and a sheath. I wear it on my belt whenever the wife and I are in the woods.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I got a cheapo folding one ( $7-8 as I recall) at Harbor Freight a few weeks ago because I couldn't find my Fiskars version. Works ok (harvested about a dozen blanks when I was on vacation back in January) but I did notice the plastic at the joint had whitened (from its original red) due to stress.

I used to use a bow saw but bought the Fiskars because I got tired of the bow part catching on things.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I use loppers and my hand pruners a lot. The saw only comes out for the cuts that are too big for the loppers. Still, it's better to have one with me.

Rodney


----------

